# What size must the engine box be ???



## kuptii (Feb 9, 2013)

I've got a boat with a 175 SJ ... It has a straight floor with the engine box (cover,cowl,whatever you call it) sticking up and out and taking up a lot of space.I want to 
modify its dimentions to give myself a little more deck space in the stern. ARE THERE ANY STANDARDS THAT MUST BE MET ??? I couldn't find any Coast Guard regs.
or Merc. info but there must be some spec. or minimum area requirements ... Because it's considered an inboard it has a blower but that's all I rustled up . HELP !!!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Feb 10, 2013)

kuptii said:


> I've got a boat with a 175 SJ ... It has a straight floor with the engine box (cover,cowl,whatever you call it) sticking up and out and taking up a lot of space.I want to
> modify its dimentions to give myself a little more deck space in the stern. ARE THERE ANY STANDARDS THAT MUST BE MET ??? I couldn't find any Coast Guard regs.
> or Merc. info but there must be some spec. or minimum area requirements ... Because it's considered an inboard it has a blower but that's all I rustled up . HELP !!!


Maybe posting a few pics would help, but Merc suggests a min top/side clearance of 2". My early 175 SJ boxes were 26" wide. Over all box ht depends on floor ht. As to the blower, easy enough to replace with a new one?


----------



## kuptii (Feb 10, 2013)

Try These !!!


----------



## Kevin Turner (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting build. What make is it? 

As to the engine box, first glance tells me it could be made a bit smaller. How about pics with the box open?


----------



## kuptii (Feb 10, 2013)

The boat is a 'Clark' made in Bellavue Iowa ... Actuall width of the opening is 29" and clearance at the top of the engine to the 'lid' is 1.5" ... I plan on chopping off the storage area in front of the motor compartment and put stick steering in ... after I remove the CC ...

I want as much OPEN space in the boat as I can generate !!!! 

Some pictures below ...


----------



## Kevin Turner (Feb 10, 2013)

Mr Clark builds 'em heavy and strong.

My 175 SJ dog boxes were 23.5" inside / 26" outside (to allow for forming and 1" sound deadening material)


----------

